

War in the womb: The ferocious biological struggle between mother and baby - gwern
http://aeon.co/magazine/science/pregnancy-is-a-battleground-between-mother-father-and-baby/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=war+in+the+womb#!/story/forever/0/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=war+in+the+womb#!/story/forever/0/war%20in%20the%20womb)

